# Arvika Axe Dealer In USA?



## SierraMtns (Jul 17, 2017)

I would like to buy a Arvika Five Star axe. I can't seem to find any dealers here in the states. I only found 1 online dealer in BC. 

http://bigbeartools.com/store/outdo...rvika-Five-Star-Racing-Axe-Pattern/p/28337916

Can you guys help me out with finding a dealer here in the USA. 

Thanks


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 17, 2017)

There dealer locator just shows Vancouver area dealers. Try googling the axe you want, forget big [emoji199]


----------



## SierraMtns (Jul 17, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> There dealer locator just shows Vancouver area dealers. Try googling the axe you want, forget big [emoji199]



Yeah I tired the google trick and couldnt find any in the states. 

If I do end up buying from someone in BC should I use Big Bear Tool?

I found this shop but there in BC too. 

http://www.logbuildingtools.ca/axes.html


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 17, 2017)

I would not know. Maybe someone from that area will chime in and be able to actually help. There was a review on an item from some guy in the states like you and he was tickled. Reviews are helpful in those situations.


----------



## dancan (Jul 27, 2017)

I can't help you with US dealers but I have access to them through one of my wholesalers if you are out of luck .
Send me a pm if my help is required.


----------

